# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Oracle BPM Studio : moteur d'excution

## Yann__

Bonjour, je ne suis pas sr d'tre dans la bonne catgorie, mais c'est celle qui m'a sembl la plus adapte.

Mon problme est de savoir si le moteur d'excution de processus qui est inclus avec Oracle Business Process Management Studio est utilisable en production. Dans le cas contraire, est-il possible de convertir le processus modlis en processus BPEL et le cas chant, comment  puis-je faire ?

Merci de vos rponses.

----------

